
Jerry Muller on the Tyranny of Metrics - dredmorbius
http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2018/04/jerry_muller_on.html
======
dredmorbius
There is also an excellent Aeon article, previously submitted to HN:

[https://aeon.co/ideas/against-metrics-how-measuring-
performa...](https://aeon.co/ideas/against-metrics-how-measuring-performance-
by-numbers-backfires)

